# Im looking for a woman



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

You should be younger than me
I'll be 60 in 6 months
Ok if your older depending on bank balance.
Should be hot, as in attractive from the time you get out of bed till bedtime
No bad moods or bad moments allowed.
Hopefully you have 2 vehicles so I can have one.
No sense me paying upkeep on mine.
You should be well versed in housework, yardwork, cooking, keeping the vehicles in top maintenance.
Of course the garden, canning, etc is all on you.
Should know how to clean a deer, skin it, and process it down to the freezer.
Clean fish and fry them up, I'll do the fishing that's no problem.
You might be able to go once a year or so if you have all the other stuff done.
I like chickens and fresh eggs.
You should know how to take care of them, gather eggs, clean the coop, etc.
You must like mowing, trimming, etc.
Know how to run chain saw and log splitter that you will provide.
I will be a warm body to sleep next to at night, shoot intruders, and kill spiders.
I know the responses will be overwhelming but I will get back to you within a week.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Sorry, I'm already taken.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

That's why I have a dog.

Mon


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

I’m way to young so I’m gonna get back to taking care of the animals with my dad hope you find the woman  
She says good luck


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Elevenpoint said:


> You should be younger than me
> I'll be 60 in 6 months
> Ok if your older depending on bank balance.
> Should be hot, as in attractive from the time you get out of bed till bedtime
> ...


When you find this woman be sure to let farm boy bill know... he’s been looking for her for years!


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Gayle in KY said:


> Sorry, I'm already taken.





frogmammy said:


> That's why I have a dog.
> 
> Mon
> [/Q
> ...


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

She's a cutie!

Mon


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

Cutie love that dog


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Didn’t we already have this conversation?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Looking for a woman. Must have a job and a bass boat. Please send picture of boat.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I was flirting the other day with this rather plain looking librarian...She slipped off her glasses and I remarked, "Why, you look a lot better without your glasses."...She said, "You look a lot better without my glasses too."

I never had much luck with women....I did go steady for about three weeks with one once. Then she told me she was leaving me. "Is there someone else?" I asked..."There's just _got_ to be," she answered.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

frogmammy removed the picture of her dog and I saw it only on a quoted post. That is just not right. Cute little dogs like that should be shown off.

I kill my own spiders now. Have to, hubby works too far away to come home and kill them for me. I guess I could shoot intruders if I have to, just like I shoot the raccoons I trap.

I have lots of bad moods and bad moments. I don't like doing housework or taking care of chickens. I am happy to have a good man that understands and puts up with all that.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> frogmammy removed the picture of her dog and I saw it only on a quoted post. That is just not right. Cute little dogs like that should be shown off.
> 
> I kill my own spiders now. Have to, hubby works too far away to come home and kill them for me. I guess I could shoot intruders if I have to, just like I shoot the raccoons I trap.
> 
> I have lots of bad moods and bad moments. I don't like doing housework or taking care of chickens. I am happy to have a good man that understands and puts up with all that.











That was one of my pups June
But I have 4 beagles
June and Suzy littermates
Beagle mom and dad
Whole family
Long story of rescue etc.
But all together now
Plus my two littermates Abby and Ally
Then mountain cur littermates Dan Ann and Sweetie
Yes Dan and Ann 
Where Red Fern Grows


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Who has or has not read Where The Red Fern Grows?


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

Elevenpoint said:


> Who has or has not read Where The Red Fern Grows?


I have read it


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Justaffagirl said:


> I have read it


Interesting
I thought you may be one that had not read it


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

Elevenpoint said:


> Interesting
> I thought you may be one that had not read it


Yeah I really liked the book I haven’t read it in a little bit thought


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

Elevenpoint said:


> Interesting
> I thought you may be one that had not read it


Eleven I hope you find the woman your looking for by the way  I’m wishing you luck I think you’d be pretty fun to be friends with


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Justaffagirl said:


> Eleven I hope you find the woman your looking for by the way  I’m wishing you luck I think you’d be pretty fun to be friends with


Really you would think with all I'm offering plus the lucky girl get to share the bed with me and the beagles
What a dream life


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

doc- said:


> I was flirting the other day with this rather plain looking librarian...She slipped off her glasses and I remarked, "Why, you look a lot better without your glasses."...She said, "You look a lot better without my glasses too."
> 
> I never had much luck with women....I did go steady for about three weeks with one once. Then she told me she was leaving me. "Is there someone else?" I asked..."There's just _got_ to be," she answered.


Doc...I think you re just misunderstood😇


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Blah. Blah. Blah.

A good woman is a treasure. An independent, wise human that doesn’t tolerate bull$hit.

Very few qualify to be her companion.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Blah. Blah. Blah.
> 
> A good woman is a treasure. An independent, wise human that doesn’t tolerate bull$hit.
> 
> Very few quality to be her companion.


Same for a man.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Read that book many times.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Elevenpoint said:


> Who has or has not read Where The Red Fern Grows?


I have read it. Reading is a lot better than seeing a movie.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Elevenpoint said:


> Who has or has not read Where The Red Fern Grows?


I read it, I cried.

Thanks for the pup pictures. I miss having a dog around.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Blah. Blah. Blah.
> 
> A good woman is a treasure. An independent, wise human that doesn’t tolerate bull$hit.
> 
> Very few qualify to be her companion.


They are also extremely rare!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

never read it. never ever seen it. sounds interesting though. think i'll see if i can get that on amazon looks like it came out in 61. that was the year i was married. i wasn't buying books . i didn't have computer, tv etc.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

found it! it's at Indigo books a few doors down . only 12dollars . everything is shut down here though for 2 weeks or longer depending if they get the cases brought down. soon as they open again i'll order it. ~Georgia


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Elevenpoint said:


> You should be younger than me
> I'll be 60 in 6 months
> Ok if your older depending on bank balance.
> Should be hot, as in attractive from the time you get out of bed till bedtime
> ...


This would be funny if it wasn't so realistic for men my age


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Elevenpoint said:


> You should be younger than me
> I'll be 60 in 6 months
> Ok if your older depending on bank balance.
> Should be hot, as in attractive from the time you get out of bed till bedtime
> ...



You should have this playing in the background as you recite your list.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i was thinking about this thread when i was reading one of my old west books (while i was having a spell from gardening this morning) about the guys applying for mail order brides. a couple

wanted : a girl who will love
honest, true and not sour
a nice little cooing dove
and willing to work in flour

here comes a sweet lady from the land of flowers and sunshine. age 35,weight 150,height 5ft 8in.a musician, occupation real estate. have income also some means. object matrimony

oh this is a good one for Bill if she wasn't dead for over a hundred years. just kidding Bill!

i am in every way qualified to appreciate and care for a partner and home. am healthy, of neat appearance, affectionate and genial disposition. age 29,weight 123,height 5ft 5in. thoroughly competent in housework and farming. will inherit. will answer all letters. 


times have sure changed and sometimes not for the better. ~Georgia


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

stars at night said:


> Doc...I think you re just misunderstood😇


To paraphrase Groucho-- Why would I want to settle for a woman who would settle for me?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__





Dating Site to Meet Single Eastern European Women Looking for Men


Online dating site to meet single Eastern European women who are looking for men. Contact beautiful girls from Russia and Ukraine and find your wife.



www.mypartnerforever.com


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

LOL; that post comes too close to the attitude some men have. Young men today find women so "easy: that they really do not understand how to respect a woman's character, her ability and her intrinsic worth. A good woman is the pot of gold at the end of a rainbow. The man who finds one who thinks he is a keeper had better behave as a keeper should. Once a woman decides that she has made a mistake her man;'s life will go to hell.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> I read it, I cried.
> 
> Thanks for the pup pictures. I miss having a dog around.


At least you admit you cried


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Macrocarpus said:


> LOL; that post comes too close to the attitude some men have. Young men today find women so "easy: that they really do not understand how to respect a woman's character, her ability and her intrinsic worth. A good woman is the pot of gold at the end of a rainbow. The man who finds one who thinks he is a keeper had better behave as a keeper should. Once a woman decides that she has made a mistake her man;'s life will go to hell.


I know where your coming from but what happens when you trust a woman and she is a liar? How do you respond when the one hitter comes out and they're smoking pot everyday? Eating tranquilizers every day?
All hidden from you
Just a bald faced lie
There's more as in meeting up with male dope dealers
My post was more of a bizarre you do what I've already done and then turn the script on me I'm the big bad man
It was raining this morning
I made coffee
My pups went out and went potty
They crashed out
I was content
The very last thing I wanted or needed was a woman scurried about here wanting to know what we were doing today
Or a friend that was female inquiring what I was doing today
If the same page is not there a woman is not needed


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Elevenpoint said:


> At least you admit you cried


I was at home when I read it. I would not have cried if I had read it at school. I would have stopped reading before I got to that part. 

I cried when E.T. died too. My sister decided to sit somewhere else (in the theater). Now if I cry during a movie my hubby will pass the tissues.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Elevenpoint; Most men know that there are bad women as well as bad men. By the time we ask one to marry we generally have some idea of their character, their past, their family and their habits.. Very few of us marry women we do not know. As Ben Franklin said, a man must keep his eyes wide open before marriage, half closed afterward.

That said---we've all met some women we'd rather not be around. Move on, find a good one and forget the tramp. When a man moves on he has first to be sure he's made himself into something a good woman wants.

Then me must acknowledge that there are people who are just not suited for marriage. When they throw in the towel it is best that they just let it go and live alone. To my way of thinking dogs and cats don't fill the bill, but I know there are those who are content to live so.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Elevenpoint, when most people find themselves married to a liar and a druggie they get a divorce. I have seen people TRY to make it work, but sooner or later the big D usually happens

A drug habit can change a person SO much.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Terri said:


> Elevenpoint, when most people find themselves married to a liar and a druggie they get a divorce. I have seen people TRY to
> 
> No matrimony here
> It was over long ago
> ...


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Macrocarpus said:


> Elevenpoint; Most men know that there are bad women as well as bad men. By the time we ask one to marry we generally have some idea of their character, their past, their family and their habits.. Very few of us marry women we do not know. As Ben Franklin said, a man must keep his eyes wide open before marriage, half closed afterward.
> 
> That said---we've all met some women we'd rather not be around. Move on, find a good one and forget the tramp. When a man moves on he has first to be sure he's made himself into something a good woman wants.
> 
> Then me must acknowledge that there are people who are just not suited for marriage. When they throw in the towel it is best that they just let it go and live alone. To my way of thinking dogs and cats don't fill the bill, but I know there are those who are content to live so.


Would a dog replace a woman?
Of course not never.
But a dog most definitely is better than some women.
And I'm sure for a woman a dog is better than some men.
Just the way it is n now.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Elevenpoint said:


> Would a dog replace a woman?
> Of course not never.
> But a dog most definitely is better than some women.
> And I'm sure for a woman a dog is better than some men.
> Just the way it is n now.


My dog does a better job doing dishes than my first wife ever did.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Evons hubby said:


> My dog does a better job doing dishes than my first wife ever did.


Blec, blec, gag!


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Been retired thirty years. Wife is as old as I am. We all have chores, but a woman's work is scheduled and cannot be avoided---so I told her "you cook, I'll wash.". I like the way I do dishes and I like the way she cooks. The rest we share as we can get to it. She shows no signs of wanting to leave so long as I do not interfere with her bridge games. The woman was a surprise to to me. I thought I was marrying an old retired school ma'rm---I had not idea WHERE she had taught, or what, or how she happened to be in those placs, or WHO she taught. I thought I was taking on a dependent---=-LOL, was I surprised. I knew of her family, her education, her history---but not the details of her accomplishments. Like shopping for a VW and coming home with a Ferrari. I am sort of pleased with myself.


----------

